# My Pyr/Anatolian LGD is having seizures



## HoneyDreameMomma (Aug 21, 2013)

Our LGD, Miller had a bad seizure a few hours ago - paddling legs, salivating the whole awful mess.  We called the vet who told us that it's not an uncommon occurrence in Pyrs about 3-4 years old, and that for now we just need to keep an eye on him.  If he has more, they'll look at medication options.

Just wondering if anyone has had experience with this?  My biggest concern is that I want to be sure this isn't seizures brought on by any kind of toxins.  We go as organic as possible, and as far as I know there is nothing toxic in the goat field or the loafing shed where Miller stays.  Does anyone know if there are any kinds of toxic plants or anything else we should look for?  

When we rescued him a few weeks ago, we had the vet help us clean him up (he had lots of fleas and ticks) and he's currently on medication for two different tick-borne illnesses, which might be a contributing factor.  I realize this may be something we have no control over, but I want to do whatever I can to make sure he's safe and well.

Thanks!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 21, 2013)

I have no experience with this, but wishing you the best! I hope Miller is ok.


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 21, 2013)

I have a Pug that has seizures. We also took her to the vet and he said the same thing. That when they get more often and closer together we can try medication. I'm pretty sure he said the meds would make her like a zombie though. I can't remember because that was about 7 years ago. I was jogging one day and she decided shed follow me (about a year ago) and when I came around a curve I found her walking sideways. I knew she had a seizure. I cooled off her belly in the lake and carried her home. A friend of mine said her seizures can be brought on by heat and I know that's what happened that day. Now I just keep an eye on her and if its too hot I don't let her stay outside very long. I have only witnessed those 2 and she'll be 9 next month.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Aug 21, 2013)

It is not really a known symptom but my dog had a seizure right before he was diagnosed with Lyme disease and rocky mountain fever.  He was very sick later with both tbds but never had another seizure.  So could be related to the tbds.  And I also have a dog that started having seizures (still does but I know what provokes them). And I swear it was related to an over use of flea and tick prevention.  At the advise of my vet I was using topicals more thank once a month. I use them very sparingly now if at all, but she will still have a seizure if she stresses herself just right.  

They are scary to witness but not as bad as they look.  Make sure to offer your dog carbs or some sugary thing after he becomes aware if he has more.  They use a huge amount of energy during a seizure.  I also found it helped to walk my dog for a while afterwards.  It helped to calm her back down.  If we don't, she will walk in circles looking confused. Leash walking seemed much better than the circles.  But I hear not all dogs need to walk after a seizure but it's pretty normal.
Let's hope its only 1 that your poor pup has to deal with. But if he has more write down every thing that happened befor, during and after.  Then you will have a record of how many, how bad and hopefully some signs that will help to figure out why and what best meds to help. My dog gets no meds. They are far enough apart that our vet says drugs aren't needed.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Aug 22, 2013)

My BC had a reaction to her rabies shot as a pup (she's now 10) and had seizures for a number of years. They were almost always brought on by some kind of stress....too hot, trying to herd sheep or play agility, etc.... They eventually faded away and she hasn't had one in probably 6 or 7 years. 

I kind of wonder if your dog's seizures might be related to either the Lyme disease or to all the medications he's on.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 22, 2013)

*What BCNEWE says is very true!* Many of these "insecticides" are neurotoxins. Neurotoxins can cause epilepsy. 

Seizures are* not * common in the Great Pyrenees.

There are many "natural" products that can be effectively used for flea and tick prevention.

Long term use of these products like frontline, advantix, permethrin etc also causes kidney failure and will affect the liver. Skin is the largest organ and when these products are applied and "cover" the dog the ingredients that will kill fleas and ticks ( which are neurotoxins) are being absorbed into your dogs skin. The same way they "kill" the parasites is the same way they react in your dogs. Your dog is larger than a flea/tick and thus it is a gradual buil-up that affects the dog.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 22, 2013)

I am not sure what he has been feed before you got him and you may not even know.  

But our Black Lab (currently 12 yrs old) had seizures for a couple of years.  Maybe 3 times a year.  When I mentioned it to our vet.  The first thing she asked me was, "what type of dog food are you feeding him?"  Well...we had been feeding him whatever was cheapest, most of the time it was Purina (which I didn't think was a bad thing).  She suggested that before we did any testing or gave any medication, that we switch his dog food to something that was of better quality, fewer ingredients', etc. 

We switched his dog food immediately, and he has never had a seizure since.  It has been over 3 years!!

I am sorry that you had to go through that with him.  It is scary and you feel so helpless.  I am glad that he is with you now and hopefully you will be able to find out what is causing them, or at the least, just get them to stop.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the feedback and support.  The vet thinks Miller's seizures are most likely related to the tick-borne illnesses, although we're still watching the flea and tick treatment as a possible cause (ironic how the cure and the disease have the potential to cause the same issue).  He did put him on seizure medication for the time being, because our poor boy had 4 or 5 seizures yesterday, and we needed to get them under control.  The plan is that after Miller is over all the garbage he got from the ticks, we'll wean him off the seizure medication and see if he's ok.  If he is, than "hooray" no more meds!  If he starts having seizures again, we may have to do the seizure medicine long term.  For now, I'm just relieved to see some improvement.

He's such an amazing dog.  He came out of a seizure and was so weak he could hardly stand, but he still got up, checked the goats and walked the parameter to check things out.  Something that surprised me, though, is how the goats have handled all this.  When he had his first really bad seizure and I was gently holding his head to keep his face out of the dirt and petting his side to help calm him, the goats all gathered around me, watching Miller.  They started bleating and nuzzling me for assurance.  Even our three doelings who hate being petted, came in for a cuddle.  When he got up all wobbly and went out to them this morning, he had some very sweet goat nose nuzzles. I love my critters!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Aug 23, 2013)

Be careful.  He can bite you or your goats during a seizure, not out of meanness but loss of control.  It is a pretty common experience for a dog having a seizure to clap their jaw or clack their teeth.
Also be sure you are offering him extra food or snacks, as I said before he uses up all his energy during the seizure causing low blood sugar or even brain or organ damage due to the lack if blood sugar, energy or calories being used up. Again its a normal reaction to seizures.

What is he on for tbd's? What other meds is he on? 

Poor guy.  Whats a bummer for all of you. I hope he gets better quickly.  I'm sure your vet is good but I suggest doing your own research on tbds.  There is so much controversy over the treatment regimen.  Length of treatment is the biggest issue.if he were mine I'd be treating with doxy for 3 months or more. Specially if he has had them for any amount of time.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Aug 24, 2013)

He's on doxy.  The plan is about 3-4 months and then see if he can go off it without recurrence of seizures.  Thanks for the tip on the snacks - I'll keep that in mind.  As to the jaw clapping, he does that, and I have warned the kids to keep hands away.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Aug 24, 2013)

I have first hand knowledge of this so thought I'd give you a bit more info on what we did.

Doxy is hard on everything.  I'd be giving him probiotics.  I use the kind I can buy from Walmart.  For humans. My favorite is a brand called Pearls, its tiny so I'd just toss it in the food and it goes right down. 
I'd also do some milk thistle for his liver function.  Not sure where to get it, probably on line.  
I always made sure my dog had food in his belly before giving doxy.  Otherwise he sometimes threw up.  

There is a list called tick-L see if you can find it.  Its a group of people who have the best info to be found on tbd's.  They are nasty disease.  My dog was in a chronic state vs. An acute state.  He lost the ability to even walk for a month or so. Took over 2 years to get back to what we consider normal for him. 

You really don't know how long you boy has had the infection.  Watch closely he could easily develop other symptoms even while on doxy.
The spirochete does not disappear, it lives in the spinal fluid or column (can't remember exactly) but can reactivate at other times.   

I'm so sorry you poor boy is suffering so.


----------

